
Idiomatic Go - amzans
https://dmitri.shuralyov.com/idiomatic-go
======
jaytaylor
Who cares how many spaces you put after a period inside a comment? Some of
these nits are quite minor.

Overall, this guide is a little bit too rigid for my taste.

